# Buying a Home Audio Speakers



## full dp

What the best way of buying a home audio speakers?


----------



## Oliver

full dp,

I bought tweeters and crossovers off of ebay, also a bookshelf speaker box.

I then ordered a mid speaker from parts express.

I had the box modified, ( increased size by 2 times to accommodate the mid ).

I've been using these, along with a subwoofer built by an accomplished wood worker.

For several years now.

Wasn't cheap/never intended to be !

Sounds - "Je Ne Sais Quois"


----------



## full dp

Oliver said:


> full dp,
> 
> I bought tweeters and crossovers off of ebay, also a bookshelf speaker box.
> 
> I then ordered a mid speaker from parts express.
> 
> I had the box modified, ( increased size by 2 times to accommodate the mid ).
> 
> I've been using these, along with a subwoofer built by an accomplished wood worker.
> 
> For several years now.
> 
> Wasn't cheap/never intended to be !
> 
> Sounds - "Je Ne Sais Quois"


:laugh: thats crazy, besides your expense...your effort and time i think are priceless ..lol..so based on your experience and learnings, if you gonna upgrade your stuff in the future what will be your consideration?


----------



## chad

I buy used because they don't make a decent speaker anymore that is not either super small and anemic or look like a ****ing spaceship.


----------



## Oliver

I'd look around to see what is available and attempt to put together what I'd think would do the job. 

Currently, I'm very happy !


----------



## SilkySlim

I would definitely check out Rbh sound, Morel, and BG. Not cheap but some of the best value in HT. Performance is great and so is customer service.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilkySlim

If you want a mini sub system you need to find a Cambridge audio minx. Wow for what it is and the money! Morel has a nice mini sub as well. Sonance has an awesome 12" powered sub and Rbh sounds whole sub line is awesome. Hope that helps.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## full dp

cajunner said:


> first, you figure out what you want to spend.
> 
> then, you decide if you want to build it or buy it already built.
> 
> if you want to build it, you can choose the option that is best suited for your needs.
> 
> there are several kits available on madisound that get high reviews, low price leader is the Zaph stuff, then there's the Linkwitz kits, then you get into some high priced Scan-type options.
> 
> unless, you'd like to peruse the Parts Express builder section where there are some kits there on every level.
> 
> obviously, a lot of satisfaction is derived from buying expensive components, putting them into cabinets and getting the kind of sound it would cost triple (or more) to buy off some high end stereo retailer's showroom floor.
> 
> what worked for me was when I saw a pair of Polk LSi 7 bookshelves at a shipping salvage, for 480 bucks brand new in box, and it was half-off that day...
> 
> so, either that or newegg, sometimes there's high quality items for low quality pricing.
> 
> The conventional route of going to Sears/Best Buy/big box retailer of your choice, listening to a teenager gush over their high commission/spif brands and try to sell you on something at close to retail for last year's technology/models, is a not the preferred route to me, but...
> 
> 
> your mileage may vary.



thanks for the advice cajunner.


----------



## Ultimateherts

You also have to see what you have laying around. My parents computer speakers just blew so I am building them a new setup with some Peerless HDS 4" and Ribbon tweeters I had already. This setup will certainly be great for them as I explained Skype will be louder and clearer when they talk to their friends.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I would only buy used if I can listen to them carefully.
Buying new is a ripoff.
BUT if I had the funds I would buy the Magico Q7's they are $185,000 a pair and weigh 750LBS each.
They are the absolute best sounding speakers ever.At least thats what The Absolute Sound had to say about them.
The BL on the drivers are 10 times greater than any other speaker made to date.
DROOL!


----------



## Viggen

I think like someone else stated.... You need to figure out how much you have to spend. If its $50, $500, $5,000 or whatever......

I went the used route, purchased some off of eBay and also audiogon

I kinda new what I wanted due to using them years ago when I sold electronics. I went with the old infinity kappa 8.1's which can be found for $400-1,500 depending on who you buy them from. I paid $400 and $750 for my two pairs. The only downside to speakers like this is they need lots of power... Good power to sound like they can. I have a pair of para sound hca-1500 driving 1 pair of 8.1's. several reviews state the 8.1's compare to new speakers costing $5-10k..... 

There were also smaller versions of these speakers which aren't as difficult to drive and the amp killer kappa 9.1

There are also numerous other manufacturers available for not much money. My wife has several pairs of Boston speakers..... Much much easier to drive but no low end, sub is a necessity.


----------



## beerdrnkr

Craigslist! Just picked up a nice full home theater setup for $500 and it sounds really good.


----------



## Oliver

Home Audio Speakers - Newegg.com



> _5 days speaker savings, ends *1/21*_ Polk Audio RM6750 Black 5.1CH Home Theater Speaker System
> 
> 40Hz - 24kHz
> 8 ohms
> 100W Subwoofer
> 
> $299.99
> $169.99
> Save: 43%


*Free Shipping*


----------



## ZAKOH

I am pretty broke right now, so I think buying an entry level speaker like Polk or Infinity, specially when on a killer sale, is a good bang for buck. I just got 3-way Infinity towers from Frys for just $220 on sale. Having said this, once I can afford it and also have the time and room for this, I would like to get the home audio system done right. I would prefer to take a kit route, such as buying a kit from madisound or parts express, complete with the enclosure, crossover parts, etc. I am thinking of a sound system based on the usher MTMs at PE or Scanspeak revelator 2-way or 2.5 way from Madisound.

The prices on used home audio stuff do tend to drop like a rock, so if you see something used that looks like a good ideal, I don't see why not buy it. Just like on this web site, there are frequent great deals on lightly used car audio stuff on the classifieds forum.


----------



## Viggen

Sad thing is...... infinity speakers from 20 years ago cost about what the new stuff costs..... However the old stuff sounds 10 times better!


----------



## Oliver

Polk Audio®

might see something here ^^^


----------



## SilkySlim

If you check eBay sometimes you can really catch the rbh's on a deal. They are real sleepers there. Good luck get a budget then look might be able to find a steal.


----------



## LS1 Sounds

Ascend Acoustics


----------



## stereo_luver

AudiogoN - The High-end Audio Community

Chuck


----------



## tnaudio

Find your local paradigm dealer and audition their stuff. I've always been impressed with the performance of their stuff.


----------



## CDT FAN

Check out this site. Lot's of good reading and kits.

GR Research


----------



## neo_styles

I, personally, have been VERY pleased with the Andrew Jones-designed Pioneer speakers. I'm currently running a 3.1 setup using the SP-BS21LR bookshelves with a SP-C21 center and an old JBL 8" ported unit I kept from an old HTIB (back when there was some decent HTIB setups). The three of those can be had for under 250 regularly.

Also, check out some of Aperion's offerings as they come highly reviewed. This is, of course, if you don't go the DIY route...


----------



## Jetfire

I've been lurking around for awhile. I just built my mains from a kit over at Madisound, the SR71.

My build in progress is here.

If you're into building the cabinet, I think DIY is the way to go.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Sorry for the thread jack...

I just purchased a pair of exodus anarchy woofers. I was thinking they might go nicely in a DIY H/T speaker. Where do I start with finding a speaker to carry the top end and choosing a crossover? 
I don't mind doing my own research, if someone could guide me onto the path I'll walk down it. I've never designed/built an H/T speaker before.


----------



## teldzc1

Check out the diy forum on htguide out also the parts express forum is helpful.

There's also tons of sites which have poor designed plans for use.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Poor designed? Is that a warning?


----------



## teldzc1

Sorry auto correct on my phone messed that up...supposed to say pre designed.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Ok thanks.


----------



## Jetfire

Fricasseekid said:


> Sorry for the thread jack...
> 
> I just purchased a pair of exodus anarchy woofers. I was thinking they might go nicely in a DIY H/T speaker. Where do I start with finding a speaker to carry the top end and choosing a crossover?
> I don't mind doing my own research, if someone could guide me onto the path I'll walk down it. I've never designed/built an H/T speaker before.


From what I've seen, they will rock. I learned the most from the Parts Express forum, here. 

I found a discussion here about using the exodus in a 2-way config. Once you have a direction, get a thread going and they will probably help you through the process. Enjoy!


----------



## ZAKOH

I would buy one of the kits sold by Parts express or Madisound. They're designed by professionals and you get all parts at once, including nicely finished box, if you wish. In fact, you can also buy a pre-assembled system if you wish. Check out the John's Krutke's Scanspeak-based 2.5 and 2.0-way Revelators at madisound and the Dayton or Usher based MTM kits at parts express. They don't come cheap, but they're among the best examples in their class. PE also has some nice subwoofer kits.


----------



## Fricasseekid

ZAKOH said:


> I would buy one of the kits sold by Parts express or Madisound. They're designed by professionals and you get all parts at once, including nicely finished box, if you wish. In fact, you can also buy a pre-assembled system if you wish. Check out the John's Krutke's Scanspeak-based 2.5 and 2.0-way Revelators at madisound and the Dayton or Usher based MTM kits at parts express. They don't come cheap, but they're among the best examples in their class. PE also has some nice subwoofer kits.


I really want to build my own box. I just need the circuitry designs. That's the part that goes over my head.


----------



## Woosey

Fricasseekid said:


> I really want to build my own box. I just need the circuitry designs. That's the part that goes over my head.


Maybe this site comes in handy.. mh-audio.nl


----------



## Porsche

Never heard a pair of DIY home speakers I would own, theres a lot of skill that goes into designing a proper speaker. Save your money and buy a nice used pair of speakers IMO


----------



## Jetfire

Fricasseekid said:


> I really want to build my own box. I just need the circuitry designs. That's the part that goes over my head.


The kit I went with had the crossovers made already, much easier. I wasn't pumped to soldier the XO together myself either.

If you really want to stick with the exodus, it's possible to get the XO assembled for you by a forum member. Let me know if I can help you find someone.


----------



## Jetfire

Porsche said:


> Never heard a pair of DIY home speakers I would own, theres a lot of skill that goes into designing a proper speaker. Save your money and buy a nice used pair of speakers IMO


Just like DIY for car audio, the guys in the home audio forum can take it to a serious level of refinement. I'm guessing you haven't heard a mid to high-level kit put together? I can honestly say, my speakers crush a lot of my friends comercial choices. Especially if you look at how much they spent.


----------



## CDT FAN

From I am going to almost give this stuff away. 
==========
I still have a few left over cabinets from the Christmas special that I ran last year. And I am going to blow them out. This is even cheaper than I blew them out over the Christmas holiday. 

It's packaged deal on an X-LS kit with cabinets. 

You get the complete X-LS kit see here: 










With a pair of unpainted MDF cabinets for only *$209* plus shipping. I have four pairs of these left and that's it. 

Or Black painted MDF cabinets for *$259* plus shipping. I have three pairs of these left and that's it. 

See cabinet pics: 



















These are the same highly acclaimed speakers that were reviewed by Audioholics, Affordable Audio, Home Theater and High Fidelity, GoodSound, Tone Audio, Consumer Guide, Prillaman.net, and several others. They received two Product of the Year awards, a Best Buy award, and a Budget Speaker of the Year award. An upgrade for that model offered by the Skiing Ninja was also reviewed by Tone Audio. 

You'll have to call to order this special: 940-592-3400

And for another $35 I'll through in a sheet of No Rez (plus shipping). Yeah, it's marked down too.
[/quote]


----------



## Porsche

Jetfire said:


> Just like DIY for car audio, the guys in the home audio forum can take it to a serious level of refinement. I'm guessing you haven't heard a mid to high-level kit put together? I can honestly say, my speakers crush a lot of my friends comercial choices. Especially if you look at how much they spent.


I have heard plenty, its my business. I will stand behind my comments/opinion


----------



## Jetfire

Porsche said:


> I have heard plenty, its my business. I will stand behind my comments/opinion


Fair enough. I guess I'm comparing my $400 kit to commercial speakers with a similar price.....


----------



## Earzbleed

All I know is, I bought my JBL L1's when we moved into this house in 1994 and they're still going strong. I still can't get the 5 speakers in my car to sound quite as good as the 2 of these.
If you go secondhand, keep an eye out for old JBL's.
http://www.audioreview.com/cat/speakers/floorstanding-speakers/jbl/l1/prd_119732_1594crx.aspx


----------



## MikeGratton

https://solen.ca/pub/index.php?catalog=kitgroups&s1=2&s2=6


----------



## Victor_inox

beerdrnkr said:


> Craigslist! Just picked up a nice full home theater setup for $500 and it sounds really good.


CL for me as well, weekly hunt for me.
Some of the best speakers I owned I found there.
New open boxes martinlogans Aerius.at 1/3 retail.
vandersteen 3A signatures in factory boxes at 1/2 retail. 
bunch of KEF Q 1 bookshelves cheap as dirt.
deals like that come up not often. In most cases people selling good **** knows real value and don`t leave room for negotiation. 
I`d never buy speakers unheard, too many defective units presented as like new.


----------



## Hoptologist

I know this thread is older and got bumped, but for anyone using search to research home audio options here, I second the Ascend Acoustics recommendation. Im also very interested in the Focal Aria (Flax).


----------



## 2010hummerguy

There are THREE Ascend Sierra-1 bookshelves with RAAL 70-20XR upgrade for $1200 on AVSForum:

RAAL equipped Sierra-1's! Three for $1,200.00! - AVS Forum

The upgrade alone is $1050 so you are basically getting free woofers and enclosures. Seller says they aren't perfect aesthetically due to shipping damage, I'd just spray them with bedliner and call it a day.


----------



## plcrides

not to jack a thread but i built these long time ago,i used to build a lot of stuff out of cedar and i never did buy a speaker set up kit,its for a 12 inch sub,i made the mid section fiberglassed off and i never cut a hole for a tweeter but these things would jam the house big time.i did test them with some jl subs and damn.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

I grew up in a cedar home so I really like those baffles  Those would look/sound great with some Acoustic Elegance TD12M midwoofers and a couple ribbons.


----------



## plcrides

you think so,i have several things i built out of cedar,tables,shelves,small cigar box size boxes haha oh man tons of stuff,i love it.you should see a couple of cedar tree's i have on my property,damn you could slab them and make huge dinner tables.but anyways i would really like to see what they would sound like with a kit with all the goodies one day,i know with it being slot ported its gonna have a ton of bass.i will write that down,and check it out,thanks i wonder what everything would cost.it would be a fun thing to do,finally hear them play,look at the date on the pics,that was at my old house too.hummm long time ago,still sitting in my room with w3's in them for looks


----------



## mikelycka

it depend do you live close to a service shop
I used to live out of town so buy new was the best for me used you always take a chance same with ebay and on sale items on line a lot of clearance open box refurbs


----------



## gfbl

Porsche said:


> I have heard plenty, its my business. I will stand behind my comments/opinion


Hi Porsche what speakers do you/ have you owned sir? You sound like you've heard many,what we're your favs


----------



## tyroneshoes

Check out my design. Im still loving them and so are the dozens of people who built them.

Another 2 way with the RS180-8 and Seas 29taf/w

either the 4" rs125 microbe xt (which goes very low and sounds huge for its size) or the rs180/seas alm/mag design which I see no reason to upgrade at all. I love them and its been years with them.



















I also have a center 2.5 mtm design for each model.


----------



## Victor_inox

tyroneshoes said:


> Check out my design. Im still loving them and so are the dozens of people who built them.
> 
> Another 2 way with the RS180-8 and Seas 29taf/w
> 
> either the 4" rs125 microbe xt (which goes very low and sounds huge for its size) or the rs180/seas alm/mag design which I see no reason to upgrade at all. I love them and its been years with them.


black piano finished looks familiar, what are they?


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Looks like Parts Express curved enclosures.


----------



## Victor_inox

Architect7 said:


> Looks like Parts Express curved enclosures.


I think you right, just checking.


----------



## rockin

Break the cycle. Build your own fully active "pro-sumer" home stereo. That's what I did. Couldn't be happier. Crushes any other home stereo I've heard even at 4x the price. Dialing her in on the RTA.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Yep the crossover was designed for .5 PE curved enclosures. Very high quality enclosures. 8.5-10" wide is fine if building. 

The microbes xt can use the .25 pe enclosures

Both center channels require building an enclosure

I have diagrams if interested.

Oherwise this is a great deal

5 Aura Sound LS SAT6 Line Source Mini Satellite LCR Speakers 5 1 Surround New | eBay

grab a sub off PE

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3JX15Y3126


----------



## sirbOOm

I'd make speakers if it wasn't for the mysteries of passive crossover design. You can get home audio stuff from my shop and some of it is really super nice stuff. But damn is it expensive. My refurb JBL towers are just fine.


----------



## lostthumb

I usually do kits or piece together kits from posted speakers from various builders. I built a few from scratch and I found out that I suck at woodworking even though I love doing it. On the last two builds, I found two places that would build enclosures for me. The crossover is where it is a mystery for me and I have no expertise in it. 

I find that assembling the speakers are very fun to do.

I have built / assembled the Audax HT speakers, Dennis Murphy's CAOW1, Markaudio Alpair 12 DBR, ER18DXT, and the Kairos kit from Meniscus.


----------



## teldzc1

I'd also go with the Kairos. High end drivers and a designed by experienced well regarded speaker / crossover designer (Jeff Bagby).


----------



## lostthumb

teldzc1 said:


> I'd also go with the Kairos. High end drivers and a designed by experienced well regarded speaker / crossover designer (Jeff Bagby).


Yep, they sound really good.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qaaVUS]Untitled by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Hoptologist

I've always done 'internet direct' companies... AV123, SVS, Ascend Acoustics, Rythmik, etc... but I really want some Focal Arias next. Might just have my installer build me some speakers using Flax kits.


----------



## Porsche

gfbl said:


> Hi Porsche what speakers do you/ have you owned sir? You sound like you've heard many,what we're your favs


I have a pair of Dynaudio Contour 3.4 tower in black lacquer in my bedroom driven by an octave 70SE integrated amp. 

In my den I have Dynaudio Confidence C4 Signature II in Bourdeaux driven by an octave 110 integrated amp


----------



## tyroneshoes

Porsche said:


> I have a pair of Dynaudio Contour 3.4 tower in black lacquer in my bedroom driven by an octave 70SE integrated amp.
> 
> In my den I have Dynaudio Confidence C4 Signature II in Bourdeaux driven by an octave 110 integrated amp


those are beautiful


----------



## Ultimateherts

tyroneshoes said:


> those are beautiful


a lot of these designs are great, but I am almost certain they do not pass the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) test!


----------



## Porsche

Ultimateherts said:


> a lot of these designs are great, but I am almost certain they do not pass the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) test!


Mine have the Bordeaux Gloss finish and they are stunning, if you want the ultimate home experience the speakers are going to BIG


----------



## Victor_inox

Ultimateherts said:


> a lot of these designs are great, but I am almost certain they do not pass the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) test!


My wife said WOW, she likes it.


----------

